# I'm returning to my large enclosures, and you can't stop me



## DGWVI

So, ordered a Hammond 1456WL3BKBK enclosure to build myself what is hopefully the ultimate dirt/ boost/ noiz box for my needs. Going to be powered by the JMK/ THCustoms Epic Looper. Each of the five loops is going to have a dedicated dirt box, and possibly pre and post fx loops.  WIll have a master buffered bypass, and another buffer at the output

Not 100% yet, but what I have in mind so far
Main loops

Sweet Honey or other tweedy/ supro like OD
Turbo RAT
Op-amp Big Muff
Demo Tape Fuzz and/or Peachfuzz
Cream Puff
For auxillary circuits that are going into it for sure, I've got

Treble boost
Bass boost
Green Ringer
Bit Commander
Microamp at the output
Distortion+
Have 3 1-Band parametric eqs I'll probably toss in
Being 11x20" I'll still have a tone of room left for other circuits. Any one have any ideas while I wait on the rest of my parts to come in? Thinking maybe a fixed wah or Anderton super tone control somewhere.
Also, power... Not sure if I want to do dedicated or just build it to run off my Mondo. Pros/ cons? The looper alone takes 9v 400ma


----------



## Nostradoomus

Oh man that is awesome. I’d throw a tagboard Noise Ensemble in there if you want some more freaky stuff.


----------



## DGWVI

Nostradoomus said:


> Oh man that is awesome. I’d throw a tagboard Noise Ensemble in there if you want some more freaky stuff.



I'm not terribly familiar with Pt2399s, but I do have two Madbean Dirtbaby boards. Could that be hacked to do some of of what the Noise Ensemble does?


----------



## Nostradoomus

I’m not sure I’d bother doing that. Building one from scratch is really not that difficult, very small parts count!


----------



## DGWVI

Nostradoomus said:


> I’m not sure I’d bother doing that. Building one from scratch is really not that difficult, very small parts count!



Yeah, watched videos before I looked up the schematic and tagboard. 16 components, I'll have to whip one up


----------



## PKRPedals

So many ideas come to mind looking at this enclosure. Very interesting. Have fun with it


----------



## Mourguitars

I think this would be very cool !

Do you have room to mount a CS 12 power supply  or something similar in there as well ?  

Mike


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Willikers!  It's so beeeeeeeeeeeeeg!
Was this in any way inspired by what they did over at Sweetwater?


----------



## Nostradoomus

I’d call it Maize-ish if I were you


----------



## bergera

I've eyed one of those as well for making my own multi-effect stomp like that. I'll be watching!


----------



## DGWVI

Mourguitars said:


> I think this would be very cool !
> 
> Do you have room to mount a CS 12 power supply  or something similar in there as well ?
> 
> Mike


There will probably be room to mount a supply in there, but haven't decided on what route I'm gonna go as far as power yet.



Chuck D. Bones said:


> Willikers!  It's so beeeeeeeeeeeeeg!
> Was this in any way inspired by what they did over at Sweetwater?


I haven't seen that. Link?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

https://www.sweetwater.com/insync/guinness-world-records-pedalboard/


----------



## DGWVI

Chuck D. Bones said:


> https://www.sweetwater.com/insync/guinness-world-records-pedalboard/


Awesome. 
Reminds me of a pedalboard I slapped together years ago, consisting of a Boss GT-3, GT-5, ME-X, Digitech RP300, and some early 90's Zoom box. Sounded horrible and took up about a quarter of our rehearsal space. was fun for some of the harshnoise stuff I was doing back then, though


----------



## Fuzzonaut

Woo-hoo, this is going to be epic! Reminds me of the VFE Mega Pedal.


----------



## DGWVI

Fuzzonaut said:


> Woo-hoo, this is going to be epic! Reminds me of the VFE Mega Pedal.


That looks to be the same box I'm using, so it seems I may have more room than I thought. 

Waiting on FV-1s to be back in stock as I'm considering throwing a few arachnids in this beast


----------



## DGWVI

*EDIT : Basically scrapped this idea. See subsequent posts*

So, after some deliberation, here's the plan

Master Bypass with either Klon or Cornish Buffer

Pre-Epic Looper input, on dedicated bypass switches, in signal order

Into the Unknown Guitar Synth (Crazy PLL driven synth, like a bastard of the Pigtronix Mothership v1, and Schumann)
Captain Bit (Bit Commander)
Multiwave Guitar Synth (Wave shaper deal w/ Ring Mod and octaves)
Treble Deluxe Booster (Brian May style dirty treble boost)
Pacifier (Punkifier)
Op-amp Muff Fuzz (Simple dual op-amp OD/ Fuzz, surprised I don't see it more often)
Sonic Reducer (Pseudo bit crusher/ aliaser)

Epic Looper w/ 7segment LED Loops in order
The first circuit in each line will have a dedicated footswitch. Distortion Circuit will be "always on"

Amentum boost into Dynasty Distortion (Arrows into Dyna Red)
Squidward into Muroidea Distortion (Tentacle into RAT)
Park & Ride into Dream Fuzz (Q-Zone into Big Muff)
Cold Turkey into B-Side Fuzz (Detox into Demo Tape)
Eagle Claw Octave Fuzz into Cream Pie Fuzz (CMOS octave up madness into Cream Puff)
The output of the Epic Looper will go into a 1-band Parametric EQ, MicroAmp Boost (these two will share a bypass switch), and Klon buffer

With the Bank switch of the Looper, that puts me at 20 footswitches, 54 pots, and 6 toggles.

Only things left for me to figure out are the power, and if/ where I want to add any effects loops. Thinking I might just pick up an isolated power box and rehouse the guts. Looking at the Voodoo Lab 4x4 and Sweet Foot Pedals Iso Base

Also, I need to decide on knobs. I've used 1360s and 1900s almost exclusively for everything I've ever built, so want to spice it up a bit with something else. Thinking I'll probably stick to black, but may go with something bare aluminum

Just waiting on a few more shipments of parts and PCBS, then this thing will be under construction. If I were any good with graphic design, I'd draw something up, but I'm not, so you'll have to use your imagination until I can get some mockups completed


*EDIT : Basically scrapped this idea. See subsequent posts*


----------



## DGWVI

So, changed what I was doing with this. Basically decided to split this project into two, so this one will be the (mostly) PedalPCB mega build. The other will be a mad guitar synth box.
The circuits making it in include (in no particular order, read below):

Pandora's Box (Expandora)
Muroidea (Rat)
Dingo (Alpha Dog)
Dream Fuzz (Op-amp Big Muff)
Kinetic Fuzz (Psi Fuzz)
Arachnid #1 (dual pitch, pitch mod, lo-fi, ring mod, chorus, flanger, phaser, pulsar)
Unison (Double tracker)
Organ Donor (Organizer)
Pythagoras #1 (dual pitch, lo-fi, ring mod)
Pythagoras #2 (dual pitch, lo-fi, ring mod)
Pythagoras #3 chorus, flanger, pulsar
Arachnid #2 (digi delay, mod delay, tape delay, pitch delay, space delay, kaleidoscope, hypernove verb, glimmer verb)
Radium Springs (Spring 'Verbs)
Captain Bit (Bit Commander)
Park & Ride (Q-Zone)
Amentum (Arrows)
Squidward (Tentacle/ Green Ringer)
These will all now have their own relay bypass switches, and be arranged in five groups for the preset looper. I'll be using pin headers and dupont cable for the wiring, so I can muck with the order and grouping, or change out circuits anytime without soldering/ desoldering a bunch of wires. So, 24 footswitches total (each effect, five epic looper switches, 1 bank switch, 1 master bypass switch). The FV1 circuits just showed up today, so I'll get those populated tomorrow or the next day. All eight FV1 boards will also be supplemented with the Clock Module

There will also be a Muzzle, but it will have a toggle bypass. I'll have a Fuzzdog Spluffer spitting a signal to the key input. A C-Buffer will be mounted to the master bypass, and the output will have an always on Klon buffer.

Drill Template for footswitches and controls (still making sure everything will line up properly. The vertical lines came out skewed, so had to adjust for that):





I've decided to mount a Voodoo Lab Mondo inside the unit in such a way that the courtesy outlet and the unused 9v outlets will be easily accessible. I'll be doubling or tripling up circuits to the 9v outlets, so I won't need one per each. The biggest current drain of the bunch is the Epic Looper at around 400ma.


Circuits so far:


----------



## DGWVI

I also need to figure out effects loop wiring. I'm using _these _from Tayda, but get horrible noise when nothing is plugged into the send/return. I've used them before for another 2-in1 build and didn't have any issue, so I'm not sure what's going on now. Doesn't seem to matter what two circuits it's between. I have the switched tips wired together, and the jacks grounded.


----------



## DGWVI

Progress. Really wish I'd had a machine shop with CNC do this  





All the circuits are ready to go, except a few of the relays(ran out of voltage regs)


----------



## DGWVI

All drilled, and mounting the circuits... Here's most of the FV1 boards. Still waiting on a delay-centric arachnid board


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

WILLIKERS! ?

Reminds me of the story about the guy who took an octopus into a bar.


----------



## falzhobel

Oh crap man. That's crazy. I've found myself in the "danger zone" with 3 PCBs inside a small enclosure... Ahah.


----------



## DGWVI

falzhobel said:


> Oh crap man. That's crazy. I've found myself in the "danger zone" with 3 PCBs inside a small enclosure... Ahah.


Prior to this, I think the most I've done is five circuits in a 1590DD. Probably going to go mad once I start the wiring


----------



## DGWVI

Not PedalPCB related, but here's me planning the Synth Mega Pedal

This one will be focused on the amazing circuits from Parasit Studio, and supplemented with mod and delays from Fuzzdog. Haven't decided on the order, yet and I'm planning on using up to a four way splitter to the different synth engines. This ones not going to have programmable loops or the fancy relay bypass of the other Mega

Into the Unknown w/ New Wave CV Generator
Xor'Cist
Arcadiator w/ Mod Board
Multiwave Mega
Gristleizer
Mutron
Ocean Engine Chorus
Deep Vibes Vibrato
Harmonic Energizer
Pt2399 Echo Delay
Bit crusher
Belton Reverb


----------



## Nostradoomus

No Theremin Fuzz? Come on!


----------



## DGWVI

Nostradoomus said:


> No Theremin Fuzz? Come on!


Nope, not a stand-alone anyway. I'll just use the one built into the Into the Unknown


----------



## Nostradoomus

DGWVI said:


> Nope, not a stand-alone anyway. I'll just use the one built into the Into the Unknown



Oh right i forgot that was on there, good call


----------



## DGWVI

Nostradoomus said:


> Oh right i forgot that was on there, good call


The added Track, Warp, and Filter controls definitely come in handy


----------



## Nostradoomus

DGWVI said:


> The added Track, Warp, and Filter controls definitely come in handy



Damnit I haven’t even finished troubleshooting my Multiwave mega yet and now I’m ordering that one


----------



## DGWVI

Nostradoomus said:


> Damnit I haven’t even finished troubleshooting my Multiwave mega yet and now I’m ordering that one


It's a bad ass circuit. My favorite of all the analog guitar synths I've tried


----------



## Nostradoomus

I just love everything Fredrik does, such creativity!


----------



## DGWVI

Nostradoomus said:


> I just love everything Fredrik does, such creativity!


Seriously. I'm always surprised his stuff isn't much more popular


----------



## Teddeeh

One im currently working on.


----------



## DGWVI

Teddeeh said:


> One im currently working on.


Badass! What enclosure are you using?


----------



## DGWVI

Update. All boards are populated. Still need to sort out how I'm going to mount the relay switch boards and Clock Modules. Decided to go with a Voodoo Lab X4 expander, as it puts out enough to power everything, is much smaller, and I didn't notice any noise over the Mondo. The Epic Looper will have it's own power slot, and then I'll group the others into FV1, Dirts, and miscellany.
Going with white LED rings for all of the relay boards and master bypass, and a white LED ring/ red 5mm LED combo for the loop switches. Waiting on bezels so that I can mount the reds.
Swapped all of the clipping diodes in the dirt circuits for Nanolog N2 and N3


----------



## Nostradoomus




----------



## BurntFingers

Thank you for posting this. Every time someone suggests I might have a problem I'm going to show them this post.


----------



## daeg

PedalPCB was able to buy a 2nd house thanks to DGWVI.


----------



## DGWVI

daeg said:


> PedalPCB was able to buy a 2nd house thanks to DGWVI.



Someday, I might be able to catch up on my backlog  




Still sorting out how to mount all of the relay boards. Thinking I may just have to solder them directly to the circuits they're controlling. Hoping I'll have it put to bed this weekend


----------



## cooder

Epic....!


----------



## daeg

DGWVI said:


> Someday, I might be able to catch up on my backlog



Large backlog is fine; the key is reducing WIP.

I really like your modular approach though, and that giant enclosure is something else.


----------



## Teddeeh

DGWVI said:


> Update. All boards are populated. Still need to sort out how I'm going to mount the relay switch boards and Clock Modules. Decided to go with a Voodoo Lab X4 expander, as it puts out enough to power everything, is much smaller, and I didn't notice any noise over the Mondo. The Epic Looper will have it's own power slot, and then I'll group the others into FV1, Dirts, and miscellany.
> Going with white LED rings for all of the relay boards and master bypass, and a white LED ring/ red 5mm LED combo for the loop switches. Waiting on bezels so that I can mount the reds.
> Swapped all of the clipping diodes in the dirt circuits for Nanolog N2 and N3
> View attachment 2583View attachment 2584


Hey man, in answer to your question im using a hammond enclosure. Apologies on delay i have had alot of shizzle on, and a very poorly wife.
The big question i have is how have you powered it all and grounding? Im having issues with this build where 2/3 circuits are being bitchy. I was using a switching psu (harley benton iso pro 12) and was reccomended to a: buffer each switch, and b: use a transformer based isolated psu.


----------



## DGWVI

Teddeeh said:


> Hey man, in answer to your question im using a hammond enclosure. Apologies on delay i have had alot of shizzle on, and a very poorly wife.
> The big question i have is how have you powered it all and grounding? Im having issues with this build where 2/3 circuits are being bitchy. I was using a switching psu (harley benton iso pro 12) and was reccomended to a: buffer each switch, and b: use a transformer based isolated psu.



I'm using a Voodoo Lab X4 expander module, powered off of one of the 12v taps on my Voodoo Lab mondo. I'll post a picture of my power and ground buses after work. Have to warn you, it isn't pretty


----------



## HamishR

Not enough effects.


----------



## DGWVI

HamishR said:


> Not enough effects.


B-b-b-but it's got all the standards!


----------



## HamishR

Haha!  Does it know Stormy Monday?


----------



## Fuzzonaut

I haven't forgotten about this amazing project  .....  is it still on?


----------



## Teddeeh

If you are referring to mine (proberly not) but i have issues with a couple of circuits but i have been out of action for a couple of months. At the start of feb i got hit with a neurological illness called guillain barre syndrome and i have been literally clawing my way back to health from being full body paralysed as my immune system decided to attack my nervous system. 
i am hoping to get back to action soon.
I had been considering seeing if someone could finish this project for me as its literally at the end.


----------



## Teddeeh

I


Teddeeh said:


> If you are referring to mine (proberly not) but i have issues with a couple of circuits but i have been out of action for a couple of months. At the start of feb i got hit with a neurological illness called guillain barre syndrome and i have been literally clawing my way back to health from being full body paralysed as my immune system decided to attack my nervous system.
> i am hoping to get back to action soon.
> I had been considering seeing if someone could finish this project for me as its literally at the end.


 i know. Excuses eh? Ha!


----------



## Barry

Teddeeh said:


> If you are referring to mine (proberly not) but i have issues with a couple of circuits but i have been out of action for a couple of months. At the start of feb i got hit with a neurological illness called guillain barre syndrome and i have been literally clawing my way back to health from being full body paralysed as my immune system decided to attack my nervous system.
> i am hoping to get back to action soon.
> I had been considering seeing if someone could finish this project for me as its literally at the end.


I had a friend that got that, wishing you a full recovery!


----------



## DGWVI

Fuzzonaut said:


> I haven't forgotten about this amazing project  .....  is it still on?


 It is! I've just been kinda inundated at work, and with house projects. Worked out how I'm going to mount the bypass boards, and then Robert announced the new channel switching boards, so I'm rethinking the THCustoms relay system. Also been considering ditching one of the Pythagoras circuits for an envelope filter of some sort. I will definitely update the thread once I've made more progress.


----------



## Fuzzonaut

Teddeeh said:


> If you are referring to mine (proberly not) but i have issues with a couple of circuits but i have been out of action for a couple of months. At the start of feb i got hit with a neurological illness called guillain barre syndrome and i have been literally clawing my way back to health from being full body paralysed as my immune system decided to attack my nervous system.
> i am hoping to get back to action soon.
> I had been considering seeing if someone could finish this project for me as its literally at the end.



Ah man, I sure hope you'll get to a full recovery soon! And can finish your project.



DGWVI said:


> It is! I've just been kinda inundated at work, and with house projects. Worked out how I'm going to mount the bypass boards, and then Robert announced the new channel switching boards, so I'm rethinking the THCustoms relay system. Also been considering ditching one of the Pythagoras circuits for an envelope filter of some sort. I will definitely update the thread once I've made more progress.



Sounds good, looking forward to the updates.

Love both of your projects.

Cheers!


----------



## giovanni

How’s the Gristleizer?!?


----------



## DGWVI

giovanni said:


> How’s the Gristleizer?!?


Actually haven't gotten around to building that one.


----------

